# ocelot



## royal ball (Oct 19, 2011)

my girlfriend wants to see about getting a ocelot. i"m not so sure. what are thier temprements like? what type of home do you have to provide? how big do they get? how much do they cost to buy and keep?


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

I think, although I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure you may need a DWA license to keep one.

As for the general care and husbandry, I don't know.


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

royal ball said:


> my girlfriend wants to see about getting a ocelot. i"m not so sure. what are thier temprements like? what type of home do you have to provide? how big do they get? how much do they cost to buy and keep?


I know someone who has a pair of ocelot but they keep them in a very large outside enclosure not sur they would make a cuddly pet as they are large and strong


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

And they stink:whistling2:


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

And they stink:whistling2:

Can you tell me what experience you have with them to make such a statement


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

animalsbeebee said:


> And they stink:whistling2:
> 
> Can you tell me what experience you have with them to make such a statement


When you help out at a zoo and you have to clean out the ocelots. :2thumb:


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

UrolithicTitan said:


> When you help out at a zoo and you have to clean out the ocelots. :2thumb:


Poo always stinks. It's one of its identifying features. You'll learn to love the smell of ocelot if you have to clean out a giraffe.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

In my experience, the cat zoo enclosures were always the worst to clean out as far as the smell goes. Sure there's more volume with the large herbivores, but they were nowhere near as unpleasant as the cornea-melting, nostril-blasting stench of a cat enclosure!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

But yes, you'd need a DWAL, a very large enclosure to stop them getting bored, and some _serious_ connections to be able to source some......they aren't the most common of animals.


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Our enclosure has no concrete which i think holds smells,they are slightly stronger smelling than our other cats but not that offensive,you cant smell them from a distance.we imported our pair and they aint cheap.


----------



## L&M (Feb 8, 2011)

Qaurantine UK in the South West have ocelots didnt realise they were endangered untill 1996 either.


----------

